# Perfekter köder für Forellen



## Maggi (9. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Kann man einen super Köder für forellen selbermachen?
z.B eine teig oder sowas?
Ich hätte gern was worauf die dinger richtig schön beissen!

Gruß
Maggi


----------



## Franky (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Perfekter köder für Forellen*

Moin und herzlich willkommen an Board...
Ich glaube, das Zeug hätten so manche Hersteller auch gerne in der Schublade.... :q

Eine Möglichkeit: Forellipellets (Aufzuchtfutter) kleinmahlen und mit viel Ei, ein wenig Sardinen/Sardellenöl/Lebertran und Wasser zu einem klebrigen Teig (ähnlich dem "handelsüblichen" Zeug aus der Dose) verrühren. Soll funzen!


----------



## dorschiie (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Perfekter köder für Forellen*

hab ich auch schon versucht aber ging an dem see nicht wo ich war.
da läufts nur auf bienenmade mit made oder heuschrecke oft auch auf die sachen von berkleys


----------



## Maggi (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Perfekter köder für Forellen*

Wie sihets mit Tauwürmern aus? gehn die wohl?
ich hab mir Heute mal son teig aus toast mit zucker und vanillepulver gemacht leider nur eine forelle


----------



## Franky (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Perfekter köder für Forellen*

@ Maggi: 
Forellen sind in erster Linie Räuber - die wollen FLEISCH... (oder sowat ähnliches... ) Dein Teig taugt eher für Köderfische, die man dann auf Räuber einsetzen kann, oder in größerer Menge auf dicke Brassen und Karpfen... 
Tauwürmer sind nicht verkehrt, aber auch Grillen und die angesprochenen Hü-Hüpfer sind nicht schlecht. Bienenmaden sind ein Hit - wenn man sie bekommt. Als Alternative sind die Wachsmottenlarven oder Seidenraupen (Tebos) gut geeigntet.
Da Du aber hier im Basteln- und Selbermachen das Erstposting gesetzt hast, bin ich in erster Linie vom Selbermachen ausgegangen. Ich kann das gerne ins Raubfisch- und Forellenangeln-Forum verschieben


----------



## dorschiie (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Perfekter köder für Forellen*

ps. gut laufen auch halber dentrobena und 2 maden ,aber selbst gebaute teige kenn ich nicht.
ich weiß
das es hier um eigene rezepte für forellen geht aber ich hab noch keine gefunden und schon ewig lange gesucht.


----------



## Alleskönner (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Perfekter köder für Forellen*

Was sehr gut laufen soll ist folgendesu nimmst einen Wirbel und hängst dort einen kleinen Spinnerblatt rein und das macht so mit ungefähr 10 Wirbeln!So das du zum Schluss eine kleine Kette mit Wirbeln und Spinnerblättchen hast.Am Ende hängst du einen kleinen Haken mit einem Ör ein!
Probiere es aus wenn man es darf:m


----------



## hauki (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Perfekter köder für Forellen*



			
				Maggi schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man einen super Köder für forellen selbermachen?
> z.B eine teig oder sowas?
> Ich hätte gern was worauf die dinger richtig schön beissen!



Fliege?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=907027

Grüsse
/hauki


----------



## Bierkoenig0815 (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Perfekter köder für Forellen*

Also diesen Forellikram habe ich auch mal ausprobiert.
Laut Verkäufer sollen das wohl die Aufzüchter gebrauchen.
Ich habe es eine Nacht lang im Wasser quellen lassen und danach nur Paniermehl dazugegeben. Das ganze Zeug hat aber nicht am Haken gehalten.
Allerdings hatte ich das gefühl, daß das Zeug an der Stelle zumindest angeködert hatte. Denn auf einmal bissen sie. Zwar auf einen anderen Ködern, aber mir haben nun schon einige gesagt, daß es zum anfüttern gut wäre.
Aber jetzt wo ichs lese, werde ich auch mal Eier mit dazugeben.
Ist dann ähnlich wie Frikadellen. Immerhin wollen die Forellen ja Räubern|supergri |supergri |supergri 
Am Sonntag weiß ich dann mehr.


----------



## Bondex (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Perfekter köder für Forellen*

Guter Köder ist Fliege (Montana, Goldkopfnympfe, Redtag, Streamer) , Spinner, Wobbler, Powerbait, Made, Tauwurmhälfte, Heuschrecke, Twister (und Minifrösche, die sind allerdings verboten...)


----------



## Groby (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Perfekter köder für Forellen*

Hallo Leute ein sehr Guter Köder ist auch der Schwanz eines Shads der dreht sich beim schleppen wie wild und zieht eine gute druckwelle mit sich!
Wenn ihr das ganze noch verfeinern wollt gießt ihr euch die Teile selber und macht sie zweifabig oder mit Glowgummi !
Ich fange damit regelmaßig an useren Teichen und habe im schnitt immer so meine 15 Stück!

lg Groby!


----------



## thefinish (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Perfekter köder für Forellen*

hallo
nimm mal toast schneid die kannten ab anfeuchten und knetten 
du kannst wasserfarbe abkratzen und mituntermischen  dann wieder kneten-dies war akktuell 
bevor der schwimmteig kam 
nachteil ist wenn du ein biss bekommst und sie nicht richtig zugepackt hat singt der selbst gemachte teig was wiederrum beim schwimmteig nicht ist


----------



## Groby (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Perfekter köder für Forellen*

Ja schon tost geht auch aber wie du schon gesagt hast ist der Nachteil das er sinkt un wenn er nicht am Haken bleibt Frißt die Forelle den und hat dann erstmal genug !
" erste Forelle versaut"


----------



## Hechthunter21 (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Perfekter köder für Forellen*



			
				Franky schrieb:
			
		

> @ Maggi:
> Forellen sind in erster Linie Räuber - die wollen FLEISCH... (oder sowat ähnliches... ) Dein Teig taugt eher für Köderfische, die man dann auf Räuber einsetzen kann, oder in größerer Menge auf dicke Brassen und Karpfen...
> Tauwürmer sind nicht verkehrt, aber auch Grillen und die angesprochenen Hü-Hüpfer sind nicht schlecht. Bienenmaden sind ein Hit - wenn man sie bekommt. Als Alternative sind die Wachsmottenlarven oder Seidenraupen (Tebos) gut geeigntet.
> Da Du aber hier im Basteln- und Selbermachen das Erstposting gesetzt hast, bin ich in erster Linie vom Selbermachen ausgegangen. Ich kann das gerne ins Raubfisch- und Forellenangeln-Forum verschieben


|kopfkratwoher hast du die Zugriffsrechte um hier im Board was zu verschieben...!?

ach ja noch zum Thema!
vor vielen Jahren als ich noch regelmässig  an die Forellenteiche fuhr da habe ich sehr gut auf  kl.Twister gefangen in allen möglichen Farben & 
sogar dann wenn die Gummi´s auf dem Grund still rumlagen#6!


----------



## Groby (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Perfekter köder für Forellen*

Sag Mal pisst du jedem sofort ans Bein oder was soll das !?
Ich meinte nur das wenn er mit Tost Angelt und der Standig abfällt und auf dem Grund Liegt werden die Forellen sich daran Satfressen und nicht an seinem Köder, oder siehst du das anders?


----------



## Hechthunter21 (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Perfekter köder für Forellen*



			
				Groby schrieb:
			
		

> Sag Mal pisst du jedem sofort ans Bein oder was soll das !?
> Ich meinte nur das wenn er mit Tost Angelt und der Standig abfällt und auf dem Grund Liegt werden die Forellen sich daran Satfressen und nicht an seinem Köder, oder siehst du das anders?



sag mal bitte wenn du damit meinst...|kopfkrat!


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Perfekter köder für Forellen*

MoinMoin!

Ich glaube kaum eine Angelart hat so viele Köder bzw. 
Abstufungen wie das Forellenpuffangeln.

Oft wird behauptet versuch so viel Du kannst irgend ein Köder/Farbe wird dann laufen. Komischerweise laufen oft die unterschiedlichsten Farben bei den Anglern an einem See. 

Was ich aus meinen Forellenseeangeln mitgenommen habe ist, dass das wichtigste immer noch die Bewegung ist.

Also das schleppen am Spiro oder der Wasserkugel. Natürlich aber auch das Fliegenfischen wenn genug Platz da ist.

Forellis sind oft der Hit der o.a. Teig (der mit den Eiern) geschleppt ist oft der bringer. Aber auch kleine Twister oder Gummibandstreamer bringen gut Fisch.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Perfekter köder für Forellen*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich aus meinen Forellenseeangeln mitgenommen habe ist, dass das wichtigste immer noch die Bewegung ist.
> .



Also an dem See an dem ich früher immer gefischt habe waren Maden eigentlich immer der beste köder  und die mussten nurnoch in der richtigen tiefe (an feiner Pose , auf grund , oder schwimmen an der Oberfläche) angeboten werden .
Schleppen usw... brachte kaum erfolg ...


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Perfekter köder für Forellen*

Hmm wieder was dazu gelernt. Es gibt echt kaum ein Angeln wo man auf soviel Tüddelkram achten muss 

Da lob ich mir mein Pilken :q


----------



## Kochtoppangler (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Perfekter köder für Forellen*

Jo ich glaub wenn man am Forellenpuff immer erfolgreich sein will , muss man sich einen raussuchen und den so oft wie möglich befischen .
irgendwann wird manns dann für diesen See raushaben .
Am nächsten siehts denn aber schon wieder ganz anders aus ...

Da lob ich mir doch natürliche gewässer ...
Kaum eine Bachforelle kann nem 5 cm rapala wiederstehen  =)


----------



## havkat (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Perfekter köder für Forellen*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> woher hast du die Zugriffsrechte um hier im Board was zu verschieben...!?



Die hat man als Admin....... glaube ich.


----------



## LAC (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Perfekter köder für Forellen*

Hallo zusammen,

das ist ja richtig interessant, mit welchen montagen man an den forellenpuffs zum erfolg kommen kann. Nun kenne ich mich dort nicht aus und bin gespannt auf weitere gute rezepte und vorschläge. Da ich es doch einmal versuchen möchte. 

Nach erzählungen von kollegen, die oft diese gewässer aufsuchen - soll bewegung ganz gut sein - wie Torsk RD es erwähnt hat. 

Am fliessgewässer kann ich dieses bestätigen, da habe ich schon welche auf kondome gefangen - farbe milchig. Aber auch auf ventilgummi mit wollfäden hat es geklappt. 
Wollte keiner glauben - musste dann extra eine sondervorstellung machen.

Sonst nehme ich tauwurm und als sahnehäubchen zusätzlich schon mal eine made auf der hakenspitze. Oft nehme ich auch drei tauwürmer, dann beissen die grösseren und ich fühle den fisch, wenn er am lutschen ist, da ich keine Pose benutze - ich liebe den direkten kontakt.

Nun meine ich, eine montage mit löffel und haken und wieder löffel und wirbel usw. gelesen zu haben - dann geht es doch auch mit einer langleine mit haken - berufsfischer kennen diese fangmethode - empfehlenswert ist dann ein ganz kleiner forellenpuff, der gut mit forellen bestückt ist. Feststellen kann man dieses, wenn die forellen keine seitenflossen mehr haben. Dann geht es zug um zug mit dem erfolg - oder sind bestimmte auflagen an diesen gewässern - vom betreiber der anlage, landesgesetz, bundesgesetz oder hat das landesgesetz der fischerei dort keinen zugriff - frösche sind etwas höher geschützt und schnell sind einige tätigkeiten strafbar. Um 1920 war in westfalen sehr beliebt, der einsatz von kokkelskörner. Es handelt sich um samen, die ein hochgiftiges alkaloid (pictotoxin) enthalten, das die fische tötet, ohne das fischfleisch ungeniessbar zu machen, oder mit explodierenden stoffen, dann kann man die fische im schlammloch einsammeln und bekommt anschliessend noch eine freifahrt. Früher wurde es mit 50 RM oder 10 tage gefängnis bestraft.
Ja, es führen viele wege nach rom.

Mit diesen zuchtforellen ist es wie bei den rauchern - die bleiben auch nur bei der marke die sie lieben und sie werden ganz unruhig wenn sie nichts mehr bekommen - dann beissen sie auf alles was sich bewegt - den geruchsinn haben sie nicht verloren.
Ein Angler hat mir mal erzählt er hätte für drei stunden bezahlt und nichts bekommen. Vestehe ich nicht - muss was falsch gemacht haben.

Nun kann man denken was man will über diese zeilen, |kopfkrat
sie sind jedoch mit wahrheit behaftet. 

#h
Grüsse aus Dänemark


----------



## nikmark (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Perfekter köder für Forellen*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkratwoher hast du die Zugriffsrechte um hier im Board was zu verschieben...!?



Als Co-Master vom Desaster darf man das  

Nikmark


----------



## Bondex (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Perfekter köder für Forellen*

Wieso geht das hier um Zugriffsrechte oder um Forellenköder?|kopfkrat 
Wenn man über 1000 Postings hat, darf man diese Frage stellen. :q 
Aber zurück zum Thema

(mini) Wobbler kann man selber machen und sie fangen ausgezeichnet auch wenn Spinner und Blinker versagen. Farbe neongelb/orange, silber oder Brauntöne sind fängig. In manchen Puffs haben wir auch mit Forellen oder Barschdekor abgeräumt.#6


----------



## nikmark (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Perfekter köder für Forellen*

@ Bondex
Die Frage nach dem Zugriffsrecht kam von einem mit über 5000 Postings und da dachte ich mir, man kennt den Franky :q 

Zu den Miniwobblern. Habe ja ein paar von Dir und kann nur sagen, das die nicht nur am Teich ein Topköder auf Forellen sind #6 

Nikmark


----------



## LAC (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Perfekter köder für Forellen*

@ nikmark
kannst du mir mal ein Foto senden von den miniwobblern - die so gut abräumen. Sind sie marke eigenbau oder gekauft. Wenn ja welche marke Würde mich freuen. Will sie mal ausprobieren.
gruss aus dänemark


----------



## gismowolf (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Perfekter köder für Forellen*

Hi Lydum Art Center!!....Diese Wobbler sind Marke Eigenbau!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Kennst Du unseren Wobblerexperten Boardi "Bondex"nicht?Im Thread "Wobbler vom Besenstiel"kannst Du seine Kreationen bewundern!Die Wobbler auf dem Bild des ersten link hat er auf meinen Wunsch auf Maß angefertigt!Unter anderen habe ich auch eine Lizenz in der oberösterreichischen Traun,wo Wobbler nur ab einer Länge von 12cm als Köder verwendet werden dürfen!Aber auch auf diese "Riesen"beißen die Forellen wie verrückt!!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=34180&d=1127855897
Hier findest du noch mehr Wobbler von Bondex,nimm Dir mal Zeit und blättere mal durch!:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=2511


----------



## LAC (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Perfekter köder für Forellen*

@ gismowolf

Dafür möchte ich mich bedanken - nun bin ich noch nicht lange dabei und unseren wobblerexperten bondex kenne ich nicht - werde mal kontakt aufnehmen, damit ich diese teufelsdinger ausprobiere.
Gruss aus dänemark und wenn du mal in dänemark bist an der nordsee - komm vorbei - eine flasche wein wartet. Nochmals danke!
Heinz-Otto


----------

